# Satins and Tans



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

This morning I went to the mousery to discover two new litters!!! One litter is 5, all BE, and one is 16, of BE and PE!
I am very excited. Every mouse should be a tan, and some will be satins! I will update with pics when they color up!

The following babies are already reserved-

Black tan buck-Lagaie
Two BE bucks, two BE does-Naboo
Choice of PE-Irisheaglesone

Please PM me if there is any other interest.


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations on your two litters, 16 is a big litter! Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you, I'll be selecting of the larger litter as days go by here..


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Litter of 16=WOW! :shock:


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

M, it was 17....found a passed away one. I've had litters of 15 4 times now...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Whoa!  I had a litter of 18 once....I fostered eight of them on a doe that have a litter of 1.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I am hoping my doe with a litter of 5 will be ok to take one more, potentially.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I like it when they have litters that don't need to be culled.

I can't wait to see pictures. I've paired my poor tan girl with a nice buck that I suspect to be ry. I've very excited to see the babies in a few weeks to find out if the colors improved any.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Are the two litters different enough to tell which came from which doe when they get older? I've seen folks use magic marker spots on tails to identify meeces.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

So far, the litter of five appears to be all yellows, one buck and four does! Perfect!
The litter of 16 is now a litter with two black tan bucks, three PE does, and four BE does. I'll have to see them when they color up a bit more!
They are all so small and skinny still, it's hard to believe they were only just born


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Grow, little buck-babies! Your girlfriends are waiting.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL! I will definitely post pics when they are cute, lol! Laigaie, would you have any interest in a yellow doe from the litter of five? I only want to keep those that are satin.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm soooo good to go on yellows (whether brindle, RY, or chams). Thanks, though!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

definitely! Thanks for letting me know. I did NOT expect the whole litter to be RY, loL!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

congratulations on the litters


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Spark's fat litter and a foster, I think some are satin.









Sangria's litter complete with lightning girl!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the lightning mark!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you! She is so interesting!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Your lightning girl is coloring up nicely.


----------



## Naboo (Jul 27, 2011)

excellent brood milady!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh! So adorable! I love the pudgy stages.


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Oohw! The broken one at your last pictures!! I'm in love! :love


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Congrates Tiny, looking forward to those pictures (especially the satins!) - Vicki x


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh goodness you have some pretty babies!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you everyone, you are so kind!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Love the girl with the lightning mark!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are some new Weaning Day pictures!

RY male-taken








Black self Male-maybe taken








Black Tan male-taken
















Black Tan and Black Self females-keeping
















Satin RY-keeping








Silvers-taken
















Yellows-one taken, one maybe available








Pants-keeping
















Last But not Least!
























For size reference, the blue specimin is about 8 inches by 6 inches.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice idea for pictures. What are your ry based? Brindle, black, or agouti?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

They are black based-they start out very sooty and get incredibly dark with age, with no sign of sootyness by the time they are 3-4 months.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks. I was wondering what black based ones look like. My brindle based one seems to be lighter, with less of a red tint than my agouti ones. However, he does have much larger white spots than my others and came from a different source.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

It's more recommeneded to skip the sooty phase all together and use chocolate with the RY-but I did not know that when I bred RY and black together a few years ago!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I didn't think about chocolate. If you have a good type chocolate, it shouldn't take too long to switch over if you really want to. I only have one pet type chocolate female. Now you've got me wanting to see some pics of a chocolate based one. LOL


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't have any and didn't start yet. I only have one niceish chocolate tan doe for now and I wasn't really working with her at all.


----------

